# Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2016



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2016)

The Natural History Museum, London, has anounced the "Wildlife Photographer of the Year2016".

The "Grand title winners":
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2016/index.html

The "Adult awards":
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2016/adult.html

The "Young awards":
http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2016/young.html

The "Grand title winner", Dr. Tim Laman was working with EOS-1D C and EOS 5D Mark III, 
which is stated in the Canon's CPN:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/wildlife_photographer_of_the_year_2016_revealed.do?utm_source=newsletter_october_3_16&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Look through and enjoy the galeries. There are - once again - some great pictures, no matter what gear was used


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, Maximilian.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

Now there are some very nice photos. Wouldn't it be a thrill.

Jack


----------



## Tyroop (Nov 29, 2016)

Wildlife Photographer of the Year - People's Choice

Some amazing shots, worth sharing.

http://www.bbc.com/news/in-pictures-38083691


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 29, 2016)

The concept and execution of that kingfisher shot is amazing!


----------



## ajf (Nov 29, 2016)

Tyroop said:


> Wildlife Photographer of the Year - People's Choice
> 
> Some amazing shots, worth sharing.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/in-pictures-38083691



Amazing shots indeed, but the BBC web page doesn't include the shot that leads the voting in the People's Choice:

http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2016/images/urban/5090/the-alley-cat.html


----------

